# Daughter rant...



## flenser (Apr 24, 2021)

Haven't posted much here over the years. Trying to find a new place to fit in. Hope no one minds my rant...

So my straight-A daughter is in law school. When I talk to her it's me, me me, and "oh, is it OK if I buy X. It's only (more than I can afford)?". I'm OK wit that, truly. I couldn't be more proud of her. I'll be working into my 70's to pay for her education. 

But then today I get an alert from my cell company that data usage has exceeded my limit 6 days into the billing period. She has been going for walks while listening to video lectures. If she had let me know, I could have done something, but now the whole family is hosed with the two people paying for her education dependent on their phones for work. 

She's not stupid; she had to know this would happen. I ask what's going on, and she starts screaming at me. A little back and forth, me calm, she angry. Now she has no phone, and I'm the worst parent on the planet. I can't win.


----------



## St0ked (Apr 24, 2021)

Unlimited data plans are DEFINITELY worth it.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 24, 2021)

Sign of the times. Thats what happens to generations who had zero childhood trauma.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 24, 2021)

Have her take out student loans like everyone else. Tf are you paying her education for?


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 24, 2021)

No, you are not a bad parent and certainly not the worst.  Establish boundaries.  I am in the same situation with my oldest at university.  

I tell mine that it doesn't matter how you slice it, there is only so much pie.  The money we have is what we have.  If they behave irresponsibly, they have to feel the consequence.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 24, 2021)

You are a good parent. Not her best friend.


----------



## Jin (Apr 24, 2021)

Young people are self centered and often unaware to what extent they affect others. She’s been incredibly successful in academia. Someday she’ll also have wisdom and gratitude for all you’ve done for her. 

Just a bump in the road. 

Good share.


----------



## flenser (Apr 24, 2021)

Not sure how she texted her mother, since I turned off her phone, but she texted, "**** you. I mean really **** You!". 

I'm not sure I want her to be a lawyer.


----------



## flenser (Apr 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> Young people are self centered and often unaware to what extent they affect others. She’s been incredibly successful in academia. Someday she’ll also have wisdom and gratitude for all you’ve done for her.
> 
> Just a bump in the road.
> 
> Good share.




I hope you are right. I'm so mad at her at the moment, she might be losing her free ride.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 24, 2021)

Don’t do anything in anger, you may regret it.

Im sure your daughter is secure enough in your relationship that she wouldn’t cut you out forever due to spite, but you can wait until she’s calm to set new boundaries and limits.

You can likely set parental controls on phones to throttle them after they hit a limit. Say 25% of data if it’s split 4-ways. Maybe you use less, and will give her 35%.

You can also have her take on more expenses if you’re paying for school: her auto, insurance, phone. Etc.

Im teaching a unit on financial aid, and while college isn’t for everyone and taking a ton of loan isn’t responsible, it is feasible. So she can take some of the load herself. 

Law school is post undergrad, so if you paid for undergrad you’ve been generous enough.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 24, 2021)

I’m going to be honest with you man. She didn’t just wake up one day and be the selfish little ungrateful bitch you see today. She has been progressing to this state for years. Get rid of your guilt and discipline her—which is something you probably should have started doing ten years ago.  You owe her that.


----------



## flenser (Apr 24, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> I’m going to be honest with you man. She didn’t just wake up one day and be the selfish little ungrateful bitch you see today. She has been progressing to this state for years. Get rid of your guilt and discipline her—which is something you probably should have started doing ten years ago.  You owe her that.



Man, you are more correct than I can explain. I didn't meet her until she was eight, and I've been playing catch up ever since. The last time she and I really got into it her mother bought her a $300 dress to console her. I'm not complaining, just explaining my limitations w.r.t. discipline. My influence on her has been by example instead of by force. My only hold over her is that I know she really loves me.

We talk almost every day, so when I'm not willing to take her call she knows she really ****ed up. That's where I am now.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 24, 2021)

Sounds like a tough situation. Hopefully you can feel good about whatever you choose to do at the end of the day if you believe it will be in her benefit and not necessarily to make her happy.


----------



## Ped X (Apr 24, 2021)

I don't know alot about student loans and shit but I do know there is a ton of grants and other financial aid available for students to apply for to help with expenses related to their studies and education, if she hasn't tried that maybe you could suggest that to her as well?


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2021)

F this noise...guess what, pay for ur own damn phone plan then...times to grow up...its a rough world and my lady wonders why im a hard ass on my boys....geesh i wonder...mommy they called me a name.....whaaaaa.....buck up little turd, or u will be flushed


----------



## Mhenshaw (Apr 24, 2021)

Data plans are tricky. See if your plan can throttle her speed over a gived data usage. If the whole family is using rhe samw bucket of data... truly may need a bigger bucket... fricken law school sounds data intensive... and it sounds like she might... might be using the data for learning... not in any way condoning her response... but damn dude... it sounds like you have a good kid... where something went sideways, and they reacted improperly.
Just my thoughts.
Congrats on having your daughter in law school!!! Good luck!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2021)

Cut her off from the phone plan. 

Easy enough way to teach her a lesson, and it's not really something that important, but it'll sure sting a bit if she's like my daughter and that damn phone.

Like they said at Alcatraz, "You are entitled to food, clothing, shelter, and medical attention. Anything else you get is a privilege.”


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 24, 2021)

Looking back at my teenage years I cannot believe how ungrateful I was for everything my parents did for me.

It wasn't until I got out on my own (age 16), started paying rent and bills, and realized that little things like toliet paper are not free.

Life is not a free ride. The sooner kids can learn that, the better.

So yeah, maybe some tough love. Quit paying for everything until she apologizes for speaking to you that way.

You could even tell her that you are not paying for anything else until she apologizes.


----------



## German89 (Apr 24, 2021)

Uhh.. How old is she?

I paid for my own bills, and my own schooling.  She should be able to work a part time job.  You can just take her right off the bill and tell her to find her own plan.  Simple. 

You wonder why this generation is so messed up.  Here is a good example people.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 24, 2021)

I’m not sure I would ask a bunch of mfers on tren about handling an emotionally charged situation such as this. That being said, she is who you guys raised her to be. This is a great teachable moment for your whole family. Take a breath, think through the outcomes and strategize how to steer the conversation to said outcome. It’s all good man. You guys can do this together.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 24, 2021)

My son thought I was hard on him till
He hit Afghanistan..

Kids..that is a part of life that is Bitter Sweet..one day you're the Best that afternoon you're the biggest dick..

My kids grew up around nice things all free of course..Always had BMW'S..so my girl was looking for a beater car...2001 330i convertible..
I said"What?"..if that's your beater.. what's your regular driver a Bentley?

Kids respect you when they have to stand alone..


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Father of two young daughters here. The attitude and gall from them amazes me on a daily basis. On one hand, I appreciate the fire and tenacity.  On the other hand WTF? I can't imagine how the attitude will amplify as they get older. I don't envy your shoes, even though I'll be in them in another 10-15 years.
  One thing I am just learning right now; they are going to have attitude no matter how much I try to appease them. In fact, there more ground I give them, the worse they behave. I get strict, and surprisingly they are sweeter towards me. The point is, they're going to be mad at me no matter what. I'm okay being a bad guy, if it is for their best interest. 
It sounds like she is going in the right direction,  and has a good head on her shoulders. Sure, these problems are annoying.  But, they are superficial problems, rooted in comfort and security.  We'd rather her not worry about a phone bill, versus being up all night worrying about paying the light bill.
Keep doing what you're doing Pops. If she didn't feel safe and secure with you, she wouldn't bust your chops. Be the 'worst parent in the world', okay cool, but you are also doing the best job you can do.


----------



## RISE (Apr 24, 2021)

If she's a straight A student, why are you paying for school?  She didnt qualify for any scholarships while in high school?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2021)

Who doesn't have an unlimited plan these days??:32 (18):

You pay for law school and skimp out on the phone bill? Kidding lol.

Personally, if my kid started yelling at me for having a talk about overusing the data plan that I pay for, I would disconnect the phone and tell the ungrateful brat to get their own plan. 

I didn't and won't pay for my kids college. I am a firm believer in working for what you want and not relying on others to pay your way. I bought both of their their first cars. They use and used it to drive to work to pay for extras. This taught them to appreciate what is given to them and to feel good about their own accomplishments.

With that said, my kids don't yell at me. Reason number 1, they know that I would knock their teeth out of their mouth for disrespecting me and two, they understand how hard I worked to raise them, pay for sports activities through high school, provide a roof over their head and feed them their entire childhood(amongst a plethora of other things).

I am sure you are proud her and her accomplishments as we all are of our kids.  Unfortunately, it sounds to me like an attitude adjustment is in order if she has the audacity to yell at you because you had a talk with her because she overused YOUR data plan. Meanwhile you are self admittingly, forced to die working to pay for her education while she walks on the beautiful campus and costs you more money by overusing the phone data plan that you pay for. 

You have every right to be pissed and the real test of her morality will be IF she apologizes to you.

Hit a nerve, apologies for my rant...


----------



## quackattack (Apr 24, 2021)

I’m going to play devils advocate a little bit here. I imagine law school could be incredibly stressful and she may be having some trouble she is not sharing with you.  Maybe try to approach the situation with her and explain where you are coming from calmly.  Her being stressed does not excuse her behavior to you but it may be easier to get to the root of the problem through a calm conversation.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 24, 2021)

For a daughter in law school, she sounds like a brat that needs to start learning to grow up and quit depending on mommy and daddy for all her little needs. imho you're doing way too much for her. I understand wanting to pay for her first 4yrs of schooling, but anything beyond that, she should be doing on her own with loans and grants, especially if it's such a financial burden on you and your wife. Not to mention she should be paying her own bills at this point in her life, at some point you gotta stop holding her hand and let her grow up.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 24, 2021)

Quack has some good points and a different perspective..kids today have way more stress than they did 10 or 15 even 20 yrs ago.. social media plays a huge part..

I was hoping after they moved out and older things would level out..at 33 and 34... hasn't really happened yet..

We all love our kids but at times they can be a real challenge..and we all have different ways of raising them..the goal is to try to educate,prepare them and continue to love them always..Well at least that's the plan..

Once my son join the Army and realized just how hard it is to make a dollar..and just how hard Military life can be..We have become even closer..My daughter,well still working on it..


----------



## permabulker (Apr 24, 2021)

If you are paying for her education she should be grateful for that alone. And if you pay for her phone bill and she went over the limit in 6 days that’s a joke. 

I would be calling pleading and apologizing for my stupid actions and being more careful not getting angry about it. how can a young girl not know that watching videos is heavy on data? 

she’s lucky you can afford to pay for all these things for her my parents certainly couldn’t and I didn’t expect them to either. 

like german said I think the matters too how old is she? She can’t be that young if she’s going through law school. Anything over 18 and I would expect someone to pay their own phone bill.

anyway she shouldn’t be reacting like that. But being angry won’t help either. Try and make her understand why it’s an issue for the family and she should understand.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 24, 2021)

My parents didn't do shit for me I turned out ok....id cut her off...she's in law school which means she's an adult...time to buck up.


----------



## flenser (Apr 24, 2021)

RISE said:


> If she's a straight A student, why are you paying for school?  She didnt qualify for any scholarships while in high school?



She didn't get a scholarship for undergrad at UVA, but she does have one for law school. Not sure how we would have managed things without it. I guess she would be taking out loans otherwise.


----------



## flenser (Apr 24, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I’m going to play devils advocate a little bit here. I imagine law school could be incredibly stressful and she may be having some trouble she is not sharing with you.  Maybe try to approach the situation with her and explain where you are coming from calmly.  Her being stressed does not excuse her behavior to you but it may be easier to get to the root of the problem through a calm conversation.



I'll just say her angry response wasn't a surprise. She was like that before college too : )


----------



## flenser (Apr 24, 2021)

So our solution was to make her turn off her phone's data usage until we decide otherwise. She also loses the phone completely if she yells or otherwise insults my wife or me. I know that's not much, but it's impossible for me to stay mad at her. 

Normally second and third year law students make decent money as interns in the summer, but since COVID most law firms stopped paying their interns at all. She still has to intern, though. It's how they earn experience and ultimately a position after graduation. So she works part time at while at school, and probably won't get paid at all this summer.  

On phone plans we get 12GB a month which my daughter uses 6GB on average and the wife and I use another 2GB total. That leaves a 4GB surplus which carries over to the next month. So she used, in 6 days, almost 3 times what she normally uses in a month without telling me about it, not to mention she could have downloaded the lectures over WIFI in a couple of minutes before her walks. If we needed unlimited data I would get it, but we really don't.

Anyway, thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 25, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Don’t do anything in anger, you may regret it.
> 
> Im sure your daughter is secure enough in your relationship that she wouldn’t cut you out forever due to spite, but you can wait until she’s calm to set new boundaries and limits.
> 
> ...



Financial education classes should be a requirement in highschool. They helped me alot, I can do my taxes, pay my bills, and get loans in the future

But most importantly I know how to make a budget and stay away from debt.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 26, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Financial education classes should be a requirement in highschool. They helped me alot, I can do my taxes, pay my bills, and get loans in the future
> 
> But most importantly I know how to make a budget and stay away from debt.


OP mentioned UVA, I don't know if they're in-state, but I grew up in VA, and financial/economic classes were required in high school when I graduated 15yrs ago.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 26, 2021)

her school has free internet. she can go to the library and listen to as many video lectures as she wants.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 26, 2021)

Eighteen-year-old boys in 1944 facing almost certain death...


Adult-children in 2021 facing the possibility of having to pay for their own cell phone bill...


----------



## creekrat (Apr 26, 2021)

Unfortunately, it is a sign of the times. My wife and I worked really hard to make sure our kids understood what impact their actions had on others. 

It’s kinda funny but I’m like that one dad in some of those TikTok videos. They disrespect the wife in front of me and they know there will be hell to pay. Our good friends are raising their granddaughter and she was disrespectful to me a few times but she knows better now. The nice things my wife and I were doing for her are gone as was any tangible property that we had gifted her. Until she can act respectfully she gets Jack squat. 

one thing I’ve done with my kids and even their friends and other people’s children when they were talking to me or any other adult was the use of the words ma’am and sir. Don’t say it and I’ll keep asking until you do. Don’t use it for someone else and you get that dirty look and an “excuse me”. It’s funny watching other’s children comply with me on that when their parents struggle.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Apr 26, 2021)

I had this happen with a stepson. He didn't know he was using all the data and I didn't know until we got the bill. We confronted him and told him to only do his streaming when he's on wifi, but I paid that rather sizeable cell phone bill.


----------



## flenser (Apr 26, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> OP mentioned UVA, I don't know if they're in-state, but I grew up in VA, and financial/economic classes were required in high school when I graduated 15yrs ago.



Yes, economics in HS as well as at UVA and some law related econ as well at W&M. Money wasn't even the issue here anyway. We chose to pay her way through school because we could. I worked my own way through an engineering degree, but that was long before the student loan scam bid up prices the way they are today. I think it's criminal to saddle young people with massive amounts of debt when they're just starting out their careers. If there is a hell, I hope it's filled with politicians and bankers.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 26, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Unfortunately, it is a sign of the times. My wife and I worked really hard to make sure our kids understood what impact their actions had on others.
> 
> It’s kinda funny but I’m like that one dad in some of those TikTok videos. They disrespect the wife in front of me and they know there will be hell to pay. Our good friends are raising their granddaughter and she was disrespectful to me a few times but she knows better now. The nice things my wife and I were doing for her are gone as was any tangible property that we had gifted her. Until she can act respectfully she gets Jack squat.
> 
> one thing I’ve done with my kids and even their friends and other people’s children when they were talking to me or any other adult was the use of the words ma’am and sir. Don’t say it and I’ll keep asking until you do. Don’t use it for someone else and you get that dirty look and an “excuse me”. It’s funny watching other’s children comply with me on that when their parents struggle.



not to highjack this thread, but I feel ya man. so we are sort of the "cool" house in the neighborhood and we have multiple households' kids over here playing all the time. I've always felt really strange disciplining/teaching other peoples kids, but lately I've just had to start laying down the law here and there, so I went to the parents and talked to them about it and luckily pretty much all of them were like "go for it man. hopefully they'll listen to you."...lol. Sometimes it takes someone outside their comfort zone for it to sink in a bit I think. kinda like I would always listen to my cool uncle, but not my dad or whatever.

What I've been trying to do is get them to sort of hold each other accountable as a group of friends. not narc on each other but keep each other in check. "oh, you guys wanna fight over the swings and not take turns. well, everybody off the swings and you can try again in 10 minutes type of shit." so they realize their actions affect others around them as well. To be fair my kids do dumb shit too, but they would never just grab snacks out of someone else's pantry and shit without asking etc.

Not sure where I was going with this as I'm talking about 6-10 year olds here and it doesn't apply to OP's post....lol...guess it's just been on my mind and trying to figure out how to do this shit. fortunately, I have quite some time before I'm dealing with cell phone bills and making boyfriends disappear.

P.S. get unlimited data, it's worth the few extra bucks


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 27, 2021)

DeplorableCracker said:


> her school has free internet. she can go to the library and listen to as many video lectures as she wants.



Great point. I'm not trying to bash you op, but there might be a respect issue. I spent a lot of my time in the library during College.


----------



## flenser (Jul 2, 2021)

She has a pituitary tumor, Cushing's disease. Her cortisol levels are all over the place, and seriously fucking with her emotions. Right about the time I started this thread she told me of her concerns. I didn't believe it initially, but over a couple of weeks she and her test results convinced me. Her endos were not convinced, though. Without going into too much detail, she was resoundingly humiliated by the very people she had asked for help. They came very close to convincing her it was all in her head. One of them will be facing a lawsuit if I have any say in the matter.

Fortunately for my conscious, I came around long before anyone else. I'm a little ashamed of myself for intentionally triggering her cortisol laden self to verify symptoms others had ignored. But at least I was able to encourage her to press for testing (over and over) rather than assume it was all stress or some psychologist invented mental illness. I can't even describe what she went through on this front.

I only found out for sure a few hours ago. An MRI targeting the pituitary gland left little uncertainty. She has this idea they will slip it out through her nose and all will be unicorns and rainbows again. I have read what really happens, and I'm terrified. I almost want to stop her from doing it, even though I know how much it means to her. Never felt this helpless before.


----------



## Jin (Jul 2, 2021)

flenser said:


> She has a pituitary tumor, Cushing's disease. Her cortisol levels are all over the place, and seriously fucking with her emotions. Right about the time I started this thread she told me of her concerns. I didn't believe it initially, but over a couple of weeks she and her test results convinced me. Her endos were not convinced, though. Without going into too much detail, she was resoundingly humiliated by the very people she had asked for help. They came very close to convincing her it was all in her head. One of them will be facing a lawsuit if I have any say in the matter.
> 
> Fortunately for my conscious, I came around long before anyone else. I'm a little ashamed of myself for intentionally triggering her cortisol laden self to verify symptoms others had ignored. But at least I was able to encourage her to press for testing (over and over) rather than assume it was all stress or some psychologist invented mental illness. I can't even describe what she went through on this front.
> 
> I only found out for sure a few hours ago. An MRI targeting the pituitary gland left little uncertainty. She has this idea they will slip it out through her nose and all will be unicorns and rainbows again. I have read what really happens, and I'm terrified. I almost want to stop her from doing it, even though I know how much it means to her. Never felt this helpless before.


Oh my. Please keep us updated. I’m unfamiliar with that type of cancer. I read it as thyroid cancer and my heart dropped (usually a death sentence). Be strong. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 2, 2021)

Jin said:


> Oh my. Please keep us updated. I’m unfamiliar with that type of cancer. I read it as thyroid cancer and my heart dropped (usually a death sentence). Be strong. Keep us in the loop.


I'm not sure this is actually a type of cancer. More so a benign tumor that causes symptoms due to its location giving negative side effects as it stresses the pituitary gland. I've had 2 friends in the last few years who had pituitary tumors.  Albeit prolactinomas... which were both shrunk down using cabergoline. 

I read ketoconazole would be used to minimize cortisol and related symptoms until a surgery can be completed, and likely continued post surgery.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm not sure about the cancer .. but I do know that you as the parent buy the goods, then you are responsible.
My wifes parents bought us stuff when we were engaged and they had monthly payments that we couldn't afford .. we gave the stuff back to the parents and it caused lots of drama.
We haven't spoken to my wifes parents for 23 years.
Just look at other options for you and keep being an awesome parent.


----------



## flenser (Jul 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I'm not sure this is actually a type of cancer. More so a benign tumor that causes symptoms due to its location giving negative side effects as it stresses the pituitary gland. I've had 2 friends in the last few years who had pituitary tumors.  Albeit prolactinomas... which were both shrunk down using cabergoline.
> 
> I read ketoconazole would be used to minimize cortisol and related symptoms until a surgery can be completed, and likely continued post surgery.


Yes, it's a benign tumor that is causing her to over produce cortisol. I think it produces ACTH, actually. All the bad side effects of high cortisol you ever read about she has. She was little miss cross fit until about 18 months ago, then she suddenly blew up like she was taking dbol and eating pizza every night. She became super emotional and paranoid and couldn't focus on school the way she used to. 

She has cyclical Cushing's which made things much worse for her. The endocrinologists she saw, four in all, would do a couple of tests and see nothing obviously wrong, or they would get one off the scale reading then do another test and it would be normal. They all blew her off, told her it was stress related. She spent several months convinced she had this tumor, and couldn't get anyone to order the imaging needed to detect it until now. She convinced me pretty quickly when she showed me her test results. All the crap I learned about hormones for lifting was actually useful for once.


----------



## blundig (Jul 2, 2021)

flenser said:


> Haven't posted much here over the years. Trying to find a new place to fit in. Hope no one minds my rant...
> 
> So my straight-A daughter is in law school. When I talk to her it's me, me me, and "oh, is it OK if I buy X. It's only (more than I can afford)?". I'm OK wit that, truly. I couldn't be more proud of her. I'll be working into my 70's to pay for her education.
> 
> ...


Entitlement is the word now. It's pervasive in the culture.


----------



## blundig (Jul 2, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Sign of the times. Thats what happens to generations who had zero childhood trauma.


Absolutely. The very opposite of the "Greatest Generation". Entitlement culture. I don't blame the parents reflexively because the outside forces are pervasive in this respect. And phone usage is sacred.


----------



## chandy (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm with a lot of other people on this with it being a lack of discipline leading up to this. I understand for as much as I can with you trying to play catch up it's a hard thing to do I'm sure. some people aren't the disciplinary type of parent. However it is something that is and always will be needed. there will always be that event that triggers the need to discipline your child.

ultimately it is up to you and her mom to come up with a solution. but that boundary should be there. it could be something as little as not paying for some stuff so she has to get a part time job even for a month or two to see how nice she has it with yall paying everything for her. there are plenty of people who put themselves through nursing, doctor, lawyer... etc school themselves with no body helping them at all.

which it sounds like that's what you did ( sorry i'm late to the post and typing as I read everything that has been sent)

i'm sorry to hear about her tumor  though and i do hope that with the surgery scaring you that it all ends up going smoothly for all of your family. 

Keep us updated as to what's going on man. you might have not been active for awhile but im sure you can already see/remember this forum is pretty active and definitely tries to help be there for others.  

you sound like a good loving dad. So don't feel like you aren't, just keep doing what you have been for the past decade or so!


----------



## Kraken (Jul 5, 2021)

Sorry to hear about her behavior! I can tell you that, my daughter sometimes behaved like this when she was in school. By the time she was done she got a great job, matured quickly and now is eternally grateful for all I did for her. Most likely yours will come around. Look at the bright side, at least she was not blowing money on booze! Hopefully she'll realize this impacted others and you can all find a way for her to listen to her lectures while not impacting others on the plan. Hang in there bro, she will come around!


----------



## flenser (Jul 5, 2021)

Chronic high cortisol results in a lot of screwed up emotions and she has been dealing with this since probably her mid teens. Her blood work is all over the place. Now that she knows what is happening to her she's doing the best she can to control her emotions and occasional outbursts. She still has them, but she's getting better at regaining control and then apologizes immediately.  

I've been reading BB'ers for years talk about tren rage causing them to be angry and say shit they don't mean. Compared to what my daughter is going through that's nothing at all. She can't even go off cycle, and the effects get worse with time.


----------

